# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Holly Miranda's Lyrics Inspired by Lucid Dreams

## Dream Guide Team

*The T.O. Do List May 20*
*Eye Weekly (Toronto)*
Holly Miranda's lyrics are inspired by her *lucid dreaming*, and though they're sparse, they're still convoluted. With TV on the Radio's ubiquitous Dave Sitek *...
original review
*

----------

